# Programando una lectura analógica al PIC16f628 o 16F84A



## WolfAlvein (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola a todos mis amigo, les escribo el día de hoy por que como dice el tema necesito hacer que el 16F84A o el 16F628 (poseo los dos microcontroladores por lo tanto puedo realizar el programa para ambos) sean capaces de recibir un voltaje analógico dado por un termopar que se encuentra conectado a los PIN_A0 y PIN_A1. 

Verdaderamente soy un novato con respecto a la programación de éste estilo y estoy usando el lenguaje C a través del programa llamado CCS C pero no conozco el set de instrucciones que pueden recibir los PIC como dije ante soy muy novato, aunque del lenguaje de programación se mas que suficiente como para hacer programas complejos para computadoras, así que mi entendimiento del lenguaje no es problema, me gustaría que alguien me pudiera ayudar con éste dilema del pic. Muchísimas gracias y espero su pronta respuesta.


----------



## ricber (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola, te recomiendo que veas este manual http://www.scribd.com/doc/19658135/Manual-CCS-Espanol o 
veas la ayuda que trae el ccs, porque es muy complicado explicar el set de instrucciones.
Cuando dices que necesitas leer el voltaje analogico, supongo que te refieres a la conversion analogica digital, si es eso puedes leer los siguientes temas en la ayuda que trae el ccs

setup_adc(), 
set_adc_channel(), 
setup_adc_ports(), 
#DEVICE, ADC overview


----------



## WolfAlvein (Jul 15, 2010)

gracias amigo por tu pronta respuesta y por el manual, pero lo q de verdad necesito es poder leer el valo en mV generado por el termopar q se encuentra conectado a los pins A0 y A1 y de erdd no conosco la forma apropiada de hacerlo, alguna sugerencia?


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 15, 2010)

Las funciones dichas por *ricber* son las únicas para usar el ADC (Conversor análogo digital) del PIC pero tienes dos inconvenientes:
> El PIC16F84 no tiene ningún módulo ADC por lo que no podrás realizar ninguna medida análoga.
> El PIC16F628 solo tiene un par de comparadores análogos y no un ADC por lo que tampoco podrás leer un valor análogo.

Para eso debes de buscar algún PIC que tenga dicho módulo incluido (Ejm: PIC16873 - 883) o en su defecto buscar un chip que se dedique al conversiones análogas comunicado con el PIC.

Sobre leer mV de un termopar, busca en el foro que hay varios...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/amplificador-termopar-tipo-j-2932/


----------



## WolfAlvein (Jul 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias amigos, de verdad aprecio la ayuda ya me voy a poner a buscar las cosas necesarias para el trabajo, gracias por todo.


----------



## saenleo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola pregunto entonces para que son esos pines de comparadores analogo yo puedo en esos pines (ra0) colocar una seÑal de audio analoga y el me activa un pin en 0 o 1 logico gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 2, 2011)

saenleo dijo:


> Hola pregunto entonces para que son esos pines de comparadores analogo yo puedo en esos pines (ra0) colocar una seÑal de audio analoga y el me activa un pin en 0 o 1 logico gracias


  Son unos pines de entrada para los comparadores de tension que internamente estan hechos de amplificadores operacionales, si bien puede ingresar una tension analoga NO LA LEE solo determina si es mayor o menor que un valor prefijado y da como salida un 1 o un 0, solo eso puede hacer, chauuuuuuuuu


----------

